
The Trouble with Tile – When Your Thing Finder Gives a False Sense of Security - benjymous
https://blog.grapefruitopia.com/post/2019-10-03-trouble-with-tile/
======
benjymous
Hmm, just noticed my gitlab pages hosted site is demanding a gitlab login
before you view it, which doesn't seem right...

 _edit_ working again now - apparently gitlab had rolled out a new feature and
made my site private!

